# 5.1 Speakers till 5-6K



## ishan_kkr (Dec 27, 2013)

Namaste Frnds!

I am using Creative 2.1 SBS A235 but i need a bigger setup. Actually, I have to run some videos through my laptop on a projector in a hall of about 35 ft by 20 ft. These A235 don't serve the purpose of good sound. Should i go for some 5.1 speakers? Will they provide with adequate sound in the hall area mentioned? Also, will an amplifier work which can be directly connected to the laptop to increase the sound? I can spend 5-6K for speakers or some amplifier.. Can extend it till 8k..
Pls. help!!


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 28, 2013)

The area is huge you will need a lot of sound to fill that 700sqft up effectively. And Rs 8000 wont be sufficient at all.But if you have to dit within that budget llok at some F&D stuff.


----------



## ishan_kkr (Dec 29, 2013)

how much budget wud suffice for my requirement? Which model do u prefer iin d higher budget?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 29, 2013)

Buy Online Edifier DA5000 Pro 5.1 Multimedia Home Theater Speaker System in india


----------



## ishan_kkr (Oct 2, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Buy Online Edifier DA5000 Pro 5.1 Multimedia Home Theater Speaker System in india



Sorry for the delay but it got postponed.. Now, I am gng to buy this Edifier DA 5000 Pro. Getting it for 9900 at Snapdeal..
But, pls finally suggest me that within the budget of 10k, is this the perfect choice? Or is there any other I shud go for?
And the new area in which I have to set this is around 500 sq. Ft..
Also, will I have to manually extend the wiring for the Satellite speakers to be set up in all the corners? Any specifications for this wire to be used?
Pls. Reply Sir!
Thanks!


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes you will have to extend wiring. Use quality pure copper 1mm to 1.5mm wires for those satellites. Banbridge wires is a good budget choice. Just make sure the copper is pure.

- - - Updated - - -

Take a look at the F&D 5090 too,not bad at filling up larges spaces.


----------



## ishan_kkr (Oct 3, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Yes you will have to extend wiring. Use quality pure copper 1mm to 1.5mm wires for those satellites. Banbridge wires is a good budget choice. Just make sure the copper is pure.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Take a look at the F&D 5090 too,not bad at filling up larges spaces.


Sir, M planning for Edifier only.. Will it solve my purpose na?
And what type of wires wud be required for extension?


----------



## ishan_kkr (Oct 3, 2014)

Will this do ? -

*www.flipkart.com/bandridge-val4802-vl-digital-coax-cable-rca-m-2-0-data/p/itmdgtgmezxf3bpt

Bandridge VAL4802 Available at Flipkart.. Don't know y it's not showing d link here..


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2014)

Those are coax cables , search for banbridge speaker cables.


----------



## ishan_kkr (Oct 3, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Those are coax cables , search for banbridge speaker cables.


Not getting for INDIA..
Only getting a 200 metre pack..


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 3, 2014)

Search in stores.


----------

